# Tips for Using Ground Blinds



## Leave A Tip (Jul 7, 2011)

When gearing up for deer season, figuring out how exactly you will set up your blind is an important task. Up North Journal offers some tips on keeping your roost scent free and well hidden.

I have used several different types of ground blinds over the years but I have finally found one thats a Cadillac of blinds. Double Bull Baby! I got one as a gift and this is a gift that keeps on giving! It has tons of room which is great for taking a child along for the hunt. Im not a very tall man (59?) but I can stand up in this joker which is a major plus. 180? shooting that can be adjusted to different widths without the noise of a big zipper. I think that is the most important part of the blind.

How many times have you got in the blind and have to make adjustments in the windows to shoot though? With the double bull you can make adjustments quickly and without the noise. I had two does and 4 fawns come within 20 yards of my blind on Tuesday afternoon. They knew something wasnt right but they never freaked out. That brings up another issue. When you think that you got your blind blended in with its surroundings. Step back and look again. It is imperative that you get your blind setup in the shadows and camouflaged up so good that it would be hard for you to pick out. If its easy for a human to see it you know that a blind dumb deer could see it.

Here are some tips on using a blind.

1)Set your blind up a day or so to let it air out.

2)Use scent killer sprays on blind while its airing out. I recommend Dead Down Wind.

3)Make sure that you set your blind up in the shadows and that it blends in.

4)Use scent killer sprays (Dead Down Wind) on the blind after set up.

5)Get ready to cut some thing down! Game on!

Content provided by Outdoor Hub, The Outdoor Information Engine - Tips for Using Ground Blinds 


Read More Great Tips Here...


----------

